# Sterling Trucks, two to choose from



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I purchased two Sterling trucks from a local government auction and I didn't get as many accounts as I hoped I would this year so I am going to sell them so they don't sit. I never put the time and effort to go through them but they seem to drive good and I'm willing to let them go cheap to generate cash flow.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bfs/d/sterling-plow-and-salt-trucks/6378401185.html


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What year are they. Is there a spinner for the one with the Vbox? Also I’m guessing they are front mounted hydraulic pumps?


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

2002 Builds and there is not a spinner for the spreader. I have a family friend who works for INDOT and I purchased a truck from them years ago that was a similar set up and I fabricated my own spinner and it work really good and was cheap to build (shown on this truck below). He said that they always keep the spinners because guys back into things too much and need spares.


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I sold my International yesterday and still have the two Sterlings for sale. I have the price dropped to $6,999 each. Cat 3126 diesel and Allison auto trans.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bfs/d/sterling-plow-and-salt-trucks/6378401185.html


----------

